# Reproductor de Pen Driver o usb



## djpusse (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola gente no se si es el lugar correcto para este tema si no muevanlo

quiero saber si hay algun circuito para que reproduzca musica de un pen driver 

se que se puede porque vi que viene en cajas acusticas no se si sera medio complicado o no de hacer pero por lo menos quiero saber de que se trata


tiene un conector usb donde conectas el pen driver, una pantalla de led, retroceso avance play pause y stop y me parece muy interesante ya que las compacteras son muy caras para este fin 


Saludos amigos


----------



## Teknofer (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola *djpusse* yo estoy en la misma que vos.
Mira el siguiente link:

*Pero ántes lée todo el post por favor para mayor información.*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/conexion-usb-audio-4621/#post259450

Y lée la respuesta del amigo *Helminto G.* un post mas abajo del mío en el link que te pasé.
 Yo pregunté practicamente lo mismo que queres vos.

Te vas a encontrar con un aparatito como vos querés y barato, bueno no tanto acá en
Uruguay sale U$S 46 en mercado libre.

Te dejo link para que lo veas en Argentina en mercado libre.
 Hay varios modelos mira bien según tu presupuesto y asegúrate de que tiene lo que querés ántes de
comprarlo.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-81445641-transmisor-de-fm-con-reproductor-de-mp3-bak-japan-_JM_

**************************************
Muy importante

*Hay que desarmarlo y hacer algo que en este momento por no tener uno de esos todavia no
se cual es la modificación.*
Hay que preguntar mas a *Helminto G.*
**************************************


Salu2, desde
(Montevideo, Uruguay)
nos leémos...
*Teknofer*


----------



## djpusse (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola @Teknofer gracias por tu respuesta te cuento me parece que conviene mas comprar uno de estos y reformarlos a que comprar uno de los que vi yo que valen 30 dolares y que solo tiene usb 

este transmisor me gusta porque viene con control remoto 


ahora yo queria saber como hacerlos porque el que lo vende es uno que hace bafles potenciados caseros para vender y hace todo el mismo y usa display de led 


por eso queria saber si alguien tiene idea del circuito que lleva ya que el loco los vende a 30 dolares y yo calculo que con unos 15 dolares lo podria hacer yo 


Saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 1, 2010)

en este tema hablan de como construir un mp3 casero:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/construir-reproductor-mp3-casero-10678/

y sobre los que menciono helminito encontre info de los chips que usan:

http://blog.savel.org/2007/02/01/car-mp3-player/

http://www.vanitystuff.com/product/...NSMITTER-R-CONTROL-1Year-Warranty_410376.html

te dejo el datasheet del atj2063...

saludos...


----------



## djpusse (Mar 2, 2010)

esta barbaro la info que hay ahi pero el tema es que es todo montaje superficial y es medio complicado no en soldar los integrados porque con paciencia se hace si no hacer la placa dobre faz

revolviendo en mi taller encontre un transmisor de fm que ya le hice la salida de audio con la ayuda del link que me dio el amigo teknofer

no me agrada mucho la calidad que saca pero bue suena mas o menos parecido a la placa de sonido on board de una pc 

y me encontre con otro problema que hace ruido tipo un grillo debajo del tema que supongo que viene de la parte digital


Saludos


----------

